# ssl for *.domain.tld pricerange



## fixidixi (Oct 18, 2014)

Hy,

I had an ssl cert for a few bucks for a year form alphassl.

It was good for one domain and its subdomains like this:

domain.tld

*.domain.tld

How should I reference those? 

//as ive seen all sorts of certs labeled as wildcard..

The other -important- question would be how much do these cost today?

I'm only interested in to experiment for now..

and yea ive google-d and got startssl already .

Thanks for your help!


----------



## William (Oct 18, 2014)

Thats a wildcard cert and sells for 40$+


----------



## fixidixi (Oct 18, 2014)

well i paid no more than 10$ for it. guess it was a special offer of some kind.

am i right to see that certs cannot be renewd just need to ask for a new-one?

thanks


----------



## Nett (Oct 18, 2014)

VMBox or almost any other SingleHop reseller can offer them for free.


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Oct 18, 2014)

If you got an AlphaSSL wildcard for $10 a year that's pretty good! We resell Geotrust SSLs (which include AlphaSSL wildcards) and pay more than $10/year for them.


----------



## fixidixi (Oct 19, 2014)

@Nett:

well do you know any exact offers? i dont know a thing about these hosts..

thanks


----------



## fixidixi (Oct 19, 2014)

well as far as i see i need another vps with them to use those certs 

__

Well and thanks very much for your insights so far


----------



## willie (Oct 19, 2014)

Nett said:


> VMBox or almost any other SingleHop reseller can offer them for free.


Wait, how do they do that?  It looks like you can get one with the purchase of a $6.00 per month vps.  Are they just losing money on the deal until you've stayed a fairly long period?


----------



## Prestige (Oct 19, 2014)

willie said:


> Wait, how do they do that?  It looks like you can get one with the purchase of a $6.00 per month vps.  Are they just losing money on the deal until you've stayed a fairly long period?


They're using SingleHop:

http://www.singlehop.com/server-hosting/server-mgmt-services/secure-hosting/

Free Certificates.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Oct 19, 2014)

I'll offer you a GlobalSign AlphaSSL Wildcard Certificate for $55/year. If you find it cheaper, let me know, we can work something out.


----------



## willie (Oct 19, 2014)

Prestige said:


> They're using SingleHop:
> 
> http://www.singlehop.com/server-hosting/server-mgmt-services/secure-hosting/
> 
> Free Certificates.


Right, but same question--how does SingleHop do that?  Are they connected with GlobalSign somehow?  Are wildcard certificates as scammy as domain validation certificates, where resellers pay just a few dollars for them but they're usually retailed at $50+?  It looks possible, though not nice, to get a $50 certificate by buying a $6/month vps for just one month.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Oct 19, 2014)

willie said:


> Right, but same question--how does SingleHop do that?  Are they connected with GlobalSign somehow?  Are wildcard certificates as scammy as domain validation certificates, where resellers pay just a few dollars for them but they're usually retailed at $50+?  It looks possible, though not nice, to get a $50 certificate by buying a $6/month vps for just one month.


It's likely that they are under those "unlimited issuance" programs from GlobalSign: https://www.globalsign.eu/partners/resell-ssl.html

They are listed as a Platinum partner, at least: https://www.globalsign.com/partners/platinum-partners.html


----------

